# Veterans Sympoium, Expo and Business Boot Camp



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Business Boot Camp + Veteran Symposium & Expo

When: Tuesday, January 27, 8am â€" 4pm

Where: Norris Conference Centers 
4522 Fredericksburg Rd 
San Antonio, TX 78201, United States

Free Admission & Free Parking For more information or to register online, log onto www.cpsenergy.com

Our Veteran Symposium & Expo provides an open forum for interaction, communications, and education from a broad spectrum of local businesses, associations, city and governmental agencies, and those with a special interest in veteran business growth in San Antonio. Participants will have the opportunity to hear fresh perspectives, learn about current trends and discover new opportunities to grow and expand their business.

Multiple breakout sessions will be held in the morning and will feature speakers from CPS Energy departments; local associations and chambers; and federal, state and local agencies. 
Some  of the topics that will be covered include:

- Access to Capital
- Branding
- Insurance and Bonding Requirements
- Marketing to the DOD 
- Business Development
- SBA Programs and Services
- Responding to Solicitations

At the Expo, you'll have the opportunity to meet face-to-face with corporate representatives and more than 70 sponsors/exhibitors from CPS Energy; federal, state and local agencies; and local businesses.

All of these representatives, sponsors and executives are coming together for one common purpose: to build awareness and increase contract opportunities for veteran and service-disabled veteran businesses.

Luncheon Keynote Speaker: Ret. LTG Ricardo Sanchez

Should you have any questions, please contact us at 210-353-2474 or email us at [email protected].


----------

